# Red root floater lighting suggestions



## fuguwugu (May 6, 2012)

I currently have a NICREW ClassicLED and want to upgrade to a high tech light. Unfortunately I have a rimmed tank (18 inch wide) and my options are limited. The Fluval Plant 3.0 is one option. I’m trying to get the best color for my red root floaters.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Finnex ALC, have to order from Amazon. The power supply are ETL certified and is ok to use in Canada.
AI prime freshwater

Those are the 2 I looked at with RGB diode - 660nm deep red diode.
Fluval 3.0 uses pink diode and not 660nm deep red diode

Green diode doesn't do a whole lot for plant growth. they are there to balance out the color for viewing.


----------

